# 100 Push Ups



## Dillon T (Jan 6, 2009)

Here's for all the other wannabes:

http://www.hundredpushups.com

If you finish the program research shows you should be able to do one hundred consecutive push ups.  I just started the program tonight.

Have fun!


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jan 6, 2009)

Where did you start?  I'm on week three, column three.  Good fun, the last set was interesting, especially with my cat trying to get some attention and climbing under me.


----------



## Dillon T (Jan 6, 2009)

It suggested if you could do more than 20 in the initial test, go directly to Week 3.

Haha, nice with the cat thing ;) My dog kept getting in the way too


----------



## Tyrant (Jan 6, 2009)

These aren't timed? Hell who cant get 100 pushups in a row, untimed?:uhh:


----------



## arizonaguide (Jan 6, 2009)

Starting Week 3, column 3. 06jan09. Cool. thanks, Dillon. 
:)


----------



## AssadUSMC (Jan 6, 2009)

Tenn-RGR said:


> These aren't timed? Hell who cant get 100 pushups in a row, untimed?:uhh:



No kidding - I could swear I've done HUNDREDs in a row when I "disappointed" my Drill Instructors.  Do 100 in under two minutes and you'll be "there".


----------



## pardus (Jan 6, 2009)

Great thread!


----------



## Poetic_Mind (Jan 6, 2009)

AssadUSMC said:


> No kidding - I could swear I've done HUNDREDs in a row when I "disappointed" my Drill Instructors.  Do 100 in under two minutes and you'll be "there".




Can definitely do 100 in a row untimed... sometimes I need to bow back to stretch out my arms, but I can do them.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jan 6, 2009)

The way I read it was 100 consecutive so it should be a constant rhythm all the way to 100 without stopping or rocking back.


----------



## Poetic_Mind (Jan 6, 2009)

Cannot do them in constant rythm up to one hundred. I've always concentrated on just doing perfect repetitions in a given amount of time( practice for the APFT). If I was sloppy with my push ups and cared nothing for form, I could do 100 in constant rhythm. I, however, prefer to do less reps and do them perfectly than do a hundred push ups with bad form.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm the same, the PTIs will give me 40 out of the 50 I do in an RFL, I'm going to stick with this program and see how many I can do at the end.  I would have been doing them anyway :)


----------



## pardus (Jan 6, 2009)

Shit Ive never been close to doing a hundred.


----------



## digrar (Jan 6, 2009)

Tall blokes with long levers, I feel your pain T. Look over and watch the platoon midgets pumping out triple figures. Then crush them on the footy field for being smart arse little fuckers.


----------



## pardus (Jan 6, 2009)

digrar said:


> Tall blokes with long levers, I feel your pain T. Look over and watch the platoon midgets pumping out triple figures. Then crush them on the footy field for being smart arse little fuckers.



LOL, Works for me! 

I get my own back on a speed march too :cool:


----------



## Frisco (Jan 7, 2009)

digrar said:


> Tall blokes with long levers, I feel your pain T. Look over and watch the platoon midgets pumping out triple figures. Then crush them on the footy field for being smart arse little fuckers.



When I was in DEP there was a guy who was 6'2" or 6'3" who did 96 in a minute during our PT test..  He was a beast.


----------



## pardus (Jan 7, 2009)

Frisco said:


> When I was in DEP there was a guy who was 6'2" or 6'3" who did 96 in a minute during our PT test..  He was a beast.



Bullshit.


----------



## Frisco (Jan 7, 2009)

pardus762 said:


> Bullshit.



I shit you not.  Honestly I wish It wasn't true.. dude scares the shit out of me...  but I watched him do it.  good form and everything..  Supposedly some other kid tied with him, but I didn't see him do it..


----------



## JJ sloan (Jan 7, 2009)

Frisco said:


> When I was in DEP there was a guy who was 6'2" or 6'3" who did 96 in a minute during our PT test..  He was a beast.



I have never seen anyone work that fast... and I have known some freaks of nature.  Freakier than Varsity! (that's freaky)


----------



## pardus (Jan 7, 2009)

Frisco said:


> I shit you not.  Honestly I wish It wasn't true.. dude scares the shit out of me...  but I watched him do it.  good form and everything..  Supposedly some other kid tied with him, but I didn't see him do it..



You are full of shit. :2c:

1.6 push ups per second or 1 push up every 0.625 seconds, bullfuckingshit!

I'm calling you out!


----------



## Frisco (Jan 7, 2009)

I will figure out some way to prove it.. I'll see if the recruiter will write a memorandum or something lol


----------



## digrar (Jan 7, 2009)

Any PTI I've come cross would have stood over him saying, don't count that one, don't count that one, don't count that one, don't count that one. After 3 they normally slowed down and started adopting good form.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 7, 2009)

pardus762 said:


> Shit Ive never been close to doing a hundred.



Ditto

I did 102 situps on a PT test once, I never got close to that on pushups.


----------



## Olive Drab (Jan 7, 2009)

Marauder06 said:


> Ditto
> 
> I did 102 situps on a PT test once, I never got close to that on pushups.


never got close to 102 situps.  Broke 90 pushups when I was 20, last PT test I took in early Nov got me 86.  Situps, hell Id love to break 75 at this point but that aint happening any time soon.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 7, 2009)

I've always done well on situps for some reason.  I've maxed the pushups once or twice, never maxed the run.  Running just isn't my thing.


----------



## Olive Drab (Jan 7, 2009)

running breeds cowardice.  I havent broken 1430 on the run in years.  Im a member of the goon squad in case you didnt pick up on that


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 7, 2009)

lol

Dude, you're the poster boy for the goon squad, lol.  I'd definitely put you in the front if we were stacking to clear a room, or of we had to supress a riot.   "Big and intimidating-looking" has many applications ;)


----------



## car (Jan 7, 2009)

Olive Drab said:


> running breeds cowardice.  I havent broken 1430 on the run in years.  Im a member of the goon squad in case you didnt pick up on that



Thank you! I'll use that!

I haven't broken 15:00 in years, but your reason is a good reason!


----------



## surgicalcric (Jan 8, 2009)

Frisco said:


> When I was in DEP there was a guy who was 6'2" or 6'3" who did 96 in a minute during our PT test..  He was a beast.



I have seen quite a few studs in my day and that just takes the cake.  The best I ever got on a PT test was 102 P/U...

Also, your, and the recruiter's (depending on where he is from), idea of good form may not be what you think it is.

We dont want a letter/memo from a recruiter, we know most of them lie daily...  We want a clear video.  Nothing less will do.

Now go do PT.


----------



## bobo52 (Jan 8, 2009)

I can do 100 relatively easily. I do 350-500 nightly six days out of the week in sets of 80-100. My record stands at 120 right now. However, I have been doing this for the past about nine or ten months religiously, and when I started I would do 300 in reps of fifty and have worked my way up from there. Doing construction work helps, too. 

My gift (mostly curse) is I am one of those people who, when I decide I want to do something, either accomplishes it or has to be physically incapacitated to keep from doing it. 

I am young and at my prime. ;)


----------



## digrar (Jan 8, 2009)

You're 16 and you're only just out of diapers.


----------



## bobo52 (Jan 8, 2009)

digrar said:


> You're 16 and you're only just out of diapers.



Well, works for me. 

I am actually one of the more mature people my age, not that anyone here really cares. ;)

I just try to be a little better every day, no matter how corny it sounds.


----------



## pardus (Jan 8, 2009)

Ever noticed kernels of corn in your turds? You can wash them and eat them again, I'm just saying...


----------



## car (Jan 8, 2009)

I did 100 push-ups this a.m., outside, in the freezing rain, naked.  Then I woke up........on the couch.


----------



## bobo52 (Jan 8, 2009)

pardus762 said:


> Ever noticed kernels of corn in your turds? You can wash them and eat them again, I'm just saying...



Very funny, my friend. Very funny.


----------



## Poetic_Mind (Jan 8, 2009)

surgicalcric said:


> I have seen quite a few studs in my day and that just takes the cake.  The best I ever got on a PT test was 102 P/U...
> 
> Also, your, and the recruiter's (depending on where he is from), idea of good form may not be what you think it is.
> 
> ...



So far, I had two PMSs from two different schools I went to b**** at me about form. They both said form was keeping the back straight and face forward( do not look down) and have the chest touch the floor. I did not practice that for a long time, so it was unconfortable to do, and I cannot do as much. I 'm more comfortable doing mine with my head facing the floor, but everyone( PT instructors at school, PMSs, cadets in the AROTC programs I visited, actual soldiers...) says that ruins form. 

From what I have observed, when someone says perfect form, it is basically what I just mentioned.


----------



## pardus (Jan 8, 2009)

Mac May correct me here but when I was in the Army in NZ, perfect form was head either to the side or facing down, body straight i.e. no bending at the waist, and on the down the shoulder is equal with the elbow, so the arm is perfectly horizontal (that was the one thing that fucked most people up with regards to poor form), I don't know the US Mil standard. 



Poetic_Mind said:


> So far, I had two PMSs from two different schools I went to b**** at me about form. They both said form was keeping the back straight and face forward( do not look down) and have the chest touch the floor. I did not practice that for a long time, so it was unconfortable to do, and I cannot do as much. I 'm more comfortable doing mine with my head facing the floor, but everyone( PT instructors at school, PMSs, cadets in the AROTC programs I visited, actual soldiers...) says that ruins form.
> 
> From what I have observed, when someone says perfect form, it is basically what I just mentioned.


----------



## Poetic_Mind (Jan 8, 2009)

I forgot to mention that a perfect rep also means having your arms down to a 90 degree angle when coming down. They let you look down, but they advise against it as it makes it more possible that one may not go all the way down or bend the arms to 90 degrees.


----------



## arizonaguide (Jan 8, 2009)

I think the mil standard is the same, except I've never had anybody bitch about form or which way I was looking.  At least it sounds the same from 20 years ago.


----------



## bobo52 (Jan 8, 2009)

I asked a buddy of mine who was just back for Christmas from AIT about this.

He said that your body has to be straight, you must be looking forward, and that your arm must make a right angle on the down. 

If I remember right, he also said that you can arch your back to rest, however, you may not touch the ground. But he did say that some instructors were more lenient than others, specifically on the head up/down thing.

Hope that helps, but I am only just out of diapers anyway...;)


----------



## Poetic_Mind (Jan 8, 2009)

If you ask me, I think there are too many components for the pefect push up...:confused:


----------



## car (Jan 8, 2009)

From the Army PT manual, FM 21-20, Chap 14, about administering an APFT (Army Physical Fitness Test):

The event supervisor must read the following: *“THE PUSH-UP EVENT MEASURES THE ENDURANCE OF THE CHEST, SHOULDER, AND TRICEPS MUSCLES. ON THE COMMAND ‘GET SET,’ ASSUME THE FRONT-LEANING REST POSITION BY PLACING YOUR HANDS WHERE THEY ARE COMFORTABLE FOR YOU. YOUR FEET MAY BE TOGETHER OR UP TO 12 INCHES APART. WHEN VIEWED FROM THE SIDE, YOUR BODY SHOULD FORM A GENERALLY STRAIGHT LINE FROM YOUR SHOULDERS TO YOUR ANKLES.

ON THE COMMAND ‘GO,’ BEGIN THE PUSH-UP BY BENDING YOUR ELBOWS AND LOWERING YOUR ENTIRE BODY AS A SINGLE UNIT UNTIL YOUR UPPER ARMS ARE AT LEAST PARALLEL TO THE GROUND. THEN, RETURN TO THE STARTING POSITION BY RAISING YOUR ENTIRE BODY UNTIL YOUR ARMS ARE FULLY EXTENDED. YOUR BODY MUST REMAIN RIGID IN A GENERALLY STRAIGHT LINE AND MOVE AS A UNIT WHILE PERFORMING EACH REPETITION. AT THE END OF EACH REPETITION, THE SCORER WILL STATE THE NUMBER OF REPETITIONS YOU HAVE COMPLETED CORRECTLY. IF YOU FAIL TO KEEP YOUR BODY GENERALLY STRAIGHT, TO LOWER YOUR WHOLE BODY UNTIL YOUR UPPER ARMS ARE AT LEAST PARALLEL TO THE GROUND, OR TO EXTEND YOUR ARMS COMPLETELY, THAT REPETITION WILL NOT COUNT, AND THE SCORER WILL REPEAT THE NUMBER OF THE LAST CORRECTLY PERFORMED REPETITION. IF YOU FAIL TO PERFORM THE FIRST TEN PUSH-UPS CORRECTLY, THE SCORER WILL TELL YOU TO GO TO YOUR KNEES AND WILL EXPLAIN TO YOU WHAT YOUR MISTAKES ARE. YOU WILL THEN BE SENT TO THE END OF THE LINE TO BE RETESTED. AFTER THE FIRST 10 PUSH-UPS HAVE BEEN PERFORMED AND COUNTED, HOWEVER, NO RESTARTS ARE ALLOWED. THE TEST WILL CONTINUE, AND ANY INCORRECTLY PERFORMED PUSH-UPS WILL NOT BE COUNTED. AN ALTERED, FRONT-LEANING REST POSITION IS THE ONLY AUTHORIZED REST POSITION. THAT IS, YOU MAY SAG SAG IN THE MIDDLE OR FLEX YOUR BACK. WHEN FLEXING YOUR BACK, YOU MAY BEND YOUR KNEES, BUT NOT TO SUCH AN EXTENT THAT YOU ARE SUPPORTING MOST OF YOUR BODY WEIGHT WITH YOUR LEGS. IF THIS OCCURS, YOUR PERFORMANCE WILL BE TERMINATED. YOU MUST RETURN TO, AND PAUSE IN, THE CORRECT STARTING POSITION BEFORE CONTINUING. IF YOU REST ON THE GROUND OR RAISE EITHER HAND OR FOOT FROM THE GROUND, YOUR PERFORMANCE WILL BE TERMINATED. YOU MAY REPOSITION YOUR HANDS AND/OR FEET DURING THE EVENT AS LONG AS THEY REMAIN IN CONTACT WITH THE GROUND AT ALL TIMES. CORRECT PERFORMANCE IS IMPORTANT. YOU WILL HAVE TWO MINUTES IN WHICH TO DO AS MANY PUSH-UPS AS YOU CAN.
WATCH THIS DEMONSTRATION.”*

That is the standard. No more, no less. Anyone who tries to require more (for a record APFT) is wrong. It's one thing to throw higher goals at troops, but you can't (in a training unit, particularily) hold them to a higher (your own) standard.

It can be an entirely different story once you get to an operational unit, but to make trainees do shit like put your chest all the way to the ground or hold their head a certain way, on a record APFT, is bullshit.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jan 9, 2009)

pardus762 said:


> Mac May correct me here but when I was in the Army in NZ, perfect form was head either to the side or facing down, body straight i.e. no bending at the waist, and on the down the shoulder is equal with the elbow, so the arm is perfectly horizontal (that was the one thing that fucked most people up with regards to poor form), I don't know the US Mil standard.



Bingo mate, however you do get the odd idiot leg shaver who says to look forward and makes you bounce your chest on the ground.


----------



## digrar (Jan 9, 2009)

Ours had to look like this. Every demo we got from the lobsters looked exactly like that.


----------



## Poetic_Mind (Jan 9, 2009)

car said:


> That is the standard. No more, no less. Anyone who tries to require more (for a record APFT) is wrong. It's one thing to throw higher goals at troops, but you can't (in a training unit, particularily) hold them to a higher (your own) standard.
> 
> It can be an entirely different story once you get to an operational unit, but to make trainees do shit like put your chest all the way to the ground or hold their head a certain way, on a record APFT, is bullshit.



Oh no... they let me hold my head anyway I want.. they just don't count the push ups...;)


----------



## Puertoland (Jan 11, 2009)

Always found the best way for improving calisthenics for me has been working out every night until failure.

100 push ups should be easy to bang out untimed, getting in good form and in under two minutes is a bit more of a challenge, but not that much harder. You just have to keep the same pace.

However, even when capable of doing one hundred under two minutes at my pace (Quickly without sacrificing form) I find it much harder to do the push ups when somebody else tells me to go down and up at their pace. To where I start locking up more frequently.


----------



## pardus (Jan 13, 2009)

Puertoland said:


> However, even when capable of doing one hundred under a minute at my pace (Quickly without sacrificing form) I find it much harder to do the push ups when somebody else tells me to go down and up at their pace.



So you are saying you can do 100 push ups in under one minute?


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 13, 2009)

car said:


> ... ON THE COMMAND ‘GO,’ BEGIN THE PUSH-UP BY BENDING YOUR ELBOWS AND LOWERING YOUR ENTIRE BODY AS A SINGLE UNIT UNTIL YOUR UPPER ARMS ARE _AT LEAST_ PARALLEL TO THE GROUND. ...



They adopted this standard when they started judging women by the same standard.  For some of them, the chest touching the ground wasn't much of a push up... ;)  

LMAO

LL


----------



## surgicalcric (Jan 13, 2009)

Puertoland said:


> ...However, even when capable of doing one hundred under a minute at my pace (Quickly without sacrificing form)...



I am calling bullshit...


----------



## pardus (Jan 13, 2009)

surgicalcric said:


> I am calling bullshit...



X2...

That means puerto, the ice you're on is getting a little thin...

Comprende?


----------



## Poetic_Mind (Jan 14, 2009)

Probably could do 100 if you did half push ups, but then they are really not push ups. At a good pace, I can get 53 in a minute( right form, etc.)


----------



## x SF med (Jan 14, 2009)

surgicalcric said:


> I am calling bullshit...


 
x3

I hear a Jethro Tull song coming from Pardus' corner....  Oh it's two, the first one is ...  "Locmotive Breath" , anybody guess the second?


----------



## AWP (Jan 14, 2009)

LibraryLady said:


> They adopted this standard when they started judging women by the same standard.  For some of them, the chest touching the ground wasn't much of a push up... ;)
> 
> LMAO
> 
> LL



A BN (a really bad one, but I digress) in the FL ARNG had a major EEO complaint against them a few years ago alleging bias during the APFT when it came to female soldiers. A number of NCOs and O's were listed as part of this complaint. When the IG sorted it all out they discovered that the female soldiers (and there were a number of them) had their pushups discounted because of what you mention above, they simply weren't meeting the standard so the graders did not record the pushup.

It blew over and zero careers were harmed as a result (I knew one of the 1SG's at the heart of the complaints and he was a damn fine soldier), but a number of man hours were spent chasing this down all because some folks thought they deserved a pass on the standards due to their physical characteristics.


----------



## arizonaguide (Jan 14, 2009)

> I hear a Jethro Tull song coming from Pardus' corner.... Oh it's two, the first one is ... "Locmotive Breath" , anybody guess the second?



"Dynamo Hum"? No wait, that's Zappa.


----------



## Puertoland (Jan 14, 2009)

pardus762 said:


> So you are saying you can do 100 push ups in under one minute?



Typo, meant two minutes.


----------



## pardus (Jan 14, 2009)

Puertoland said:


> Typo, meant two minutes.



Roger that.


----------



## Ka-Bar (Apr 27, 2009)

I started on week 3 column 2. Good lil workout out that does'int take long. you can definitly reach TMF with this.


----------



## G-Man222 (May 5, 2009)

Freefalling said:


> A BN (a really bad one, but I digress) in the FL ARNG had a major EEO complaint against them a few years ago alleging bias during the APFT when it came to female soldiers. A number of NCOs and O's were listed as part of this complaint. When the IG sorted it all out they discovered that the female soldiers (and there were a number of them) had their pushups discounted because of what you mention above, they simply weren't meeting the standard so the graders did not record the pushup.
> 
> It blew over and zero careers were harmed as a result (I knew one of the 1SG's at the heart of the complaints and he was a damn fine soldier), but a number of man hours were spent chasing this down all because some folks thought they deserved a pass on the standards due to their physical characteristics.



Forgive my ignorance, but what's wrong with touching your chest to the ground when doing push-ups? (as long as you're not "bouncing" your chest)?


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (May 5, 2009)

G-Man222 said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but what's wrong with touching your chest to the ground when doing push-ups? (as long as you're not "bouncing" your chest)?




Nothing, it is just that the Army's standard is for you to go down enough to break the plane, not all the way down.  That's all.


----------



## G-Man222 (May 5, 2009)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> Nothing, it is just that the Army's standard is for you to go down enough to break the plane, not all the way down.  That's all.



Would they still be counted on a regular APFT if I went beyond the plane?


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (May 5, 2009)

Yeah


----------



## Marauder06 (May 5, 2009)

I normally touch my chest to the ground when doing pushups (not bouncing, just touching) because I've had so many pushups not count over the years for not going all the way down.  I can't do many pushups as it is, I want to make sure all the ones I do count


----------



## DoctorDoom (May 29, 2009)

I can do 100 pushup untimed EASY... over a 3 day period!


----------



## SexyBeast (May 29, 2009)

The marketing is a little over the top, but I grabbed a pair of those "perfect pushup" doohickeys and they made me sore as hell. I like 'em!

I also have this thing called the Strength Builder. Stew Smith used to recommend them. It's pretty neat. 

Helps break up the monotony of regular pushups.


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Jul 7, 2009)

SexyBeast said:


> The marketing is a little over the top, but I grabbed a pair of those "perfect pushup" doohickeys and they made me sore as hell. I like 'em!



I have a set of these my dad got me - have yet to try them.  I think I will now that I've heard someone else using them :)

I started this program too....  I'm on nights, with 12 hrs of jack shit to do for another 5 days.... it's also easy to fit this in around my gym schedule, and I can track my improvement on push-ups for the coming APFT.  I'd like to max them  before year's out.  I'm starting on week 3, like most of the mil folks out there doing this.  we'll see what happens. :)  anyone else still sticking with this program?  I know Pardus asked for a copy of it in BCT....


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Jul 7, 2009)

oh - anyone tried the 200 sit-ups challenge?  same author, same principle, but with sit-ups.  I did that one too, and I'm surprised at how much it worked me.  we'll see how it goes :)


----------



## 08steeda (Jul 7, 2009)

I am in week 4 for the push-ups and week 1 for the sit-ups! Started the sit up challenge today. I do sit-ups regularly along with my bike. 

Just did my push-ups!


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jul 7, 2009)

Hershal Walker used to do hundreds of push ups and sit ups a day and the man was a machine. CORE STRENGTH is where it's at. Fuck all that body building shit, that can't get you anywhere in combat. We need core strength to conduct mission after mission after mission.


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Jul 7, 2009)

funny - one of the Docs mentioned Walker also.  

I like the gym, it gives me some time to blow off steam, and also helps pass the time, as well as helps keep me healthy.  added benefit - when i have to take a DA photo or similar photo, I'll look a lot better than if I didn't.  I'm not in there to body-build, I'm in there to stay healthy and get stronger.  that's it. :)

I'm excited to see the outcome of both of these programs. :)  anyone else?


----------



## SexyBeast (Jul 7, 2009)

HeloMedic1171 said:


> funny - one of the Docs mentioned Walker also.
> 
> I like the gym, it gives me some time to blow off steam, and also helps pass the time, as well as helps keep me healthy.  added benefit - when i have to take a DA photo or similar photo, I'll look a lot better than if I didn't.  I'm not in there to body-build, I'm in there to stay healthy and get stronger.  that's it. :)
> 
> I'm excited to see the outcome of both of these programs. :)  anyone else?




Hey brosef, how are you liking the workout thus far?

Wonder if there's a decent way to implement two programs at once. I might alternate the situps/pushups program. or hell, maybe squats and pushups since they are basically unrelated muscle groups. Pushups works your abs as well, so might be better off doing squats and pushups. 

Hmmm, that would mean 6 days/week of calisthenic work. I don't see how that would be overtraining by any stretch since the volume really isn't that high.

Sounds like a nice program to ace the PFT with, assuming your run is in check...and of course making sure you kept a steady pace to ensure you completed your target reps within the two minute time frame.


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Jul 7, 2009)

just started it today, but so far I like it.  easy to implement and do it wherever, and it helps pass the time on nights.  I'll let you know in  a couple of weeks. :)


----------



## SexyBeast (Jul 7, 2009)

HeloMedic1171 said:


> just started it today, but so far I like it.  easy to implement and do it wherever, and it helps pass the time on nights.  I'll let you know in  a couple of weeks. :)



Hey bro, you doing it alone or just adding it to your current regimen?


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Jul 7, 2009)

this I'm doing alone... I want to try it and see how it works after a few weeks.  I'm also still going to the gym with a buddy of mine.  if I start to notice signs of overtraining, then I'll probably hold off on the gym for a bit.


----------



## SexyBeast (Jul 7, 2009)

HeloMedic1171 said:


> this I'm doing alone... I want to try it and see how it works after a few weeks.  I'm also still going to the gym with a buddy of mine.  if I start to notice signs of overtraining, then I'll probably hold off on the gym for a bit.




Cool...looking forward to hearing your progress. Good luck bud. :)


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Jul 7, 2009)

thanks!  you too :)


----------



## G-Man222 (Jul 7, 2009)

HeloMedic1171 said:


> thanks!  you too :)





It actually works, only problem, is so far my progress hasn't been able to exceed 70 push-ups...  I get success for a while, and than my body gets used to it, and I get stuck...

So now alternating between a PU routine and minor weight routines to work beyond 70... right now in Weight lifting phase, than I'll be going back to the push-up thing to see how it's improved, and do the PU phase...

Those are my results for this program...


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jul 8, 2009)

The most push ups I have ever done on a PT test was 104. I think I am down in the high 80s now. It comes with age I guess. I used to work with a guy who always did at least 120 on his PT test. The man was a beast. He had a 100 rep push up program, but it was quiet different from that one. For PT he would do as many push ups as possible before going to his knees, and then finish them out on his knees until he reached 100. He did this about three times a week. It worked for me to, however i never made 120 push ups. I also knew a chic that once did 125 push ups, but not in 2 minutes, it took her about 5 minutes, but she never went to her knees, this girl was a beast too.


----------



## SexyBeast (Jul 8, 2009)

G-Man222 said:


> It actually works, only problem, is so far my progress hasn't been able to exceed 70 push-ups...  I get success for a while, and than my body gets used to it, and I get stuck...
> 
> So now alternating between a PU routine and minor weight routines to work beyond 70... right now in Weight lifting phase, than I'll be going back to the push-up thing to see how it's improved, and do the PU phase...
> 
> Those are my results for this program...



You're 25%bf, over 300lbs and can do 70 pushups?


----------



## surgicalcric (Jul 8, 2009)

JJOIFVET said:


> The most push ups I have ever done on a PT test was 104...



I am there with you brother

I think my personal best was 102 on a PT test in the SFQC, as a matter of fact it was in PLDC/BNCOC.  Honestly I cant tell you when the last time was that I actually did a pushup/situp routine except for a PT test.  

Maybe one day the Army will learn that the 3 event PT test is worthless at gauging a soldiers fitness for combat.

Crip


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jul 8, 2009)

surgicalcric said:


> I am there with you brother
> 
> I think my personal best was 102 on a PT test in the SFQC, as a matter of fact it was in PLDC/BNCOC.  Honestly I cant tell you when the last time was that I actually did a pushup/situp routine except for a PT test.
> 
> ...



Yeah, what does this PT test do for me in Combat. NOTHING. We need to make our PT test more combat focused. You think after all the times our country has been to war, they would learn.


----------



## G-Man222 (Jul 9, 2009)

SexyBeast said:


> You're 25%bf, over 300lbs and can do 70 pushups?



My last APFT, yes. Why?


----------



## G-Man222 (Jul 9, 2009)

JJOIFVET said:


> The most push ups I have ever done on a PT test was 104. I think I am down in the high 80s now. It comes with age I guess. I used to work with a guy who always did at least 120 on his PT test. The man was a beast. He had a 100 rep push up program, but it was quiet different from that one. For PT he would do as many push ups as possible before going to his knees, and then finish them out on his knees until he reached 100. He did this about three times a week. It worked for me to, however i never made 120 push ups. I also knew a chic that once did 125 push ups, but not in 2 minutes, it took her about 5 minutes, but she never went to her knees, this girl was a beast too.



That is crazy!!!

There's a guy at my gym who comes in sometimes, the dude push's out 130-135 PUs in a set... (I'm NOT kidding......) he's doing a 200 push-up program last I spoke to him. (take everything on the 100 PU program, and double the numbers) 

Either way, even 104 is friggen beastly...


----------



## G-Man222 (Jul 9, 2009)

JJOIFVET said:


> Yeah, what does this PT test do for me in Combat. NOTHING. We need to make our PT test more combat focused. You think after all the times our country has been to war, they would learn.



What kind of excersizes would be good to substitute?

1-1-1 and 2-2-2 are able to be duplicated for civilian applicant screening.

My hypothesis, is they do the 2-2-2 because for recruits entering the Army, they can train up to it. While leaving the other stuff for the NCOs of their gaining unit. But than again... my hypothesis gets screwy, because than why would they keep it for after you're in?


----------



## Soldado (Feb 18, 2013)

Well, there's a new Stew Smith's program for Push Ups:





 
And there's one to improve your Pull Ups too...

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/pullup-push-double-your-pullups/id592055240?mt=8

Hope everybody improve his records.


----------

